# Flooding - Tennessee River Below Pickwick Dam



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

The Tennessee River at Savannah, Tennessee is suffering flooding of historic proportions.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=303104370282398



The stills are of The Botel located just down river from Pickwick Dam.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

^^ Click on "Watch of Facebook" to see the video.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

The tailwaters of Pickwick Lake are the headwaters of Kentucky Lake, which explains much of the flooding being experienced there.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

When is your annual trip scheduled? Hopefully the water recedes by then.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BMustang said:


> The tailwaters of Pickwick Lake are the headwaters of Kentucky Lake, which explains much of the flooding being experienced there.[/QUOT
> You may have to go to reelfoot or st Clair... I need to hit pickwick sometime. Come down there and catch all your fish!!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Sunday April 7th through Friday, April 19th at Pickwick.
This is a week shorter than normal because of Easter falling on the 21st. That effects my fishing partners moreso than me, but I'm sure we will enjoy the time that we do spend there.

I have every confidence that the condtions will have normalized by then. As we all know you can't control the elements. Last year when I pulled out for Pickwick there was three inches of snow in my boat.

Doing a quick check the water in the main lake has receded back to winter pool (410 feet above sea level).
I'd actually like to see it jump up to about 412 and stabilize. 

ST: I do suggest that you give Pickwick a shot some day. 
As you know Ive done both Reelfoot (one of the most amazing marketing wonders of the world) and St. Clair (fishing in a saucer) and have settled on Pickwick and the North Channel of Lake Huron as my "go to" spots.

Will be off to Canada on May 8th. Last year there was ice on the bays and snow on the shore when we arrived. Will be there through June 1st - again a week cutback due to my partner's "other commitments". I'll really miss that fourth week in Canada because that is when the surface action is at its peak, and the pencil grass is just coming up, and it is a ball pulling a spinner bait through the young pencils, the blow-ups are spectacular. 

Where and when are you off to???


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BMustang said:


> Sunday April 7th through Friday, April 19th at Pickwick.
> This is a week shorter than normal because of Easter falling on the 21st. That effects my fishing partners moreso than me, but I'm sure we will enjoy the time that we do spend there.
> 
> I have every confidence that the condtions will have normalized by then. As we all know you can't control the elements. Last year when I pulled out for Pickwick there was three inches of snow in my boat.
> ...


How is pickwick in may?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Fishing in the saucer. Lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't go to the foot anymore...Asian carp bad.....20 years ago it was good. New boat don't like the stumps. Erie....st clair. And local lakes...may try pickwick this year too


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice boat! What’s the length? And motor?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> How is pickwick in may?


Pickwick would be good in May. Problem there is that the later in the year you go the more pleasure boaters/houseboaters/cigarette boaters/jet skiers you have to contend with.

We fish Pickwick exclusively in April, but I wouldn't hesitate to go in May. You would have the added pleasure of chasing big whites for sport. My first trip way back in '91 was in June and the smallie fishing was incredible. That's what brought us back.

Last September my brother and I fished Pickwick when the water temps were 84 degrees and caught fish.

Nice smallie pictured, but we can match that one and raise you one on our Canadian trip in May.
Good looking boat/motor rig!!!!

Deep V's rule on the waters that we fish.


----------

